# Video Focuses On Custom Printing Ideas for Basketball



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Just in time for the basketball season, a new video from Transfer Express showcases the wide range of custom apparel possibilities. “One Athlete Creates Custom Apparel Opportunities” features everything from warm-up jackets and shooter shirts to jerseys and cinch sacks for marketing to basketball players, coaches, and fans.

Get a glimpse of the many ways you can take advantage of this varied, high-demand market with heat-printed names, numbers, and graphics. You’ll also see ideas for mom wear as well as nonwearables like spirit towels, bumper stickers, and laptop and locker graphics. Invest a minute in developing a sports strategy for scoring big on and off the court. 

View the video and learn more at Basketball Apparel Marketing Strategies | Transfer Express .

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

